# فحص معدات الروافع



## خرخوم (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ابحث عن كورس في مجال فحص معدات الروافع .....

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سليمان1 (10 مارس 2012)

لو عاوز حاجة معتمدة يبقى إمتحانleea
لكن لا يوجد كورسات leea فى مصر حتى الأن ولكنهم يناقشون هذا الموضوع وقد يكون قريباً


----------

